# K5 - new acquisition



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

Evening all

A bit of a strange one - I've just bought a Compak k5 for £50; I would have been pleased with it for that money no matter what state it was in, but it turns out to have been only very lightly used.

The odd thing is that having done a bit of googling the k5 appears to be a stepped model that was discontinued some years ago but this is stepless and dated 2014. I haven't taken it apart to look at the burrs but they are clearly flat ones. After running through a couple of doses of Puly-Grind it's working a treat - delighted is an understatement!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Very good.


----------



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

I could do with a smaller hopper for it really but they seem hard to come by. Anyone know if there are aftermarket ones that will fit?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Andy C said:


> I could do with a smaller hopper for it really but they seem hard to come by. Anyone know if there are aftermarket ones that will fit?


Nice find.

What's the the throat size? It may be a smaller hopper from a different grinder will fit.


----------



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

ashcroc said:


> Nice find.
> 
> What's the the throat size? It may be a smaller hopper from a different grinder will fit.


47mm. Apparently some people use an aero press funnel; I was after a slightly more aesthetically pleasing solution really but it's an option.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks like Londium makes a glass one. Considering what the grinder cost you it's gotta be worth considering.



Andy C said:


> 47mm. Apparently some people use an aero press funnel; I was after a slightly more aesthetically pleasing solution really but it's an option.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Anyone know if the E6 on-demand new style is better than the E5 which seems to be very good and getting rave reviews? I'm just wondering if the larger 64mm burrs as apposed to the highly thought of E5 58mm burrs made a difference. Normally larger is better but I don't hear much about the E6... more the E8/E10 etc


----------



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

If anyone needs a small 300g Compak hopper I've discovered that Ferrari Espresso do them for £45; it says out of stock on the website but he is able to order them in from Spain. The Londinium glass ones are very nice but quite an extravagance!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

That is still a little pricey £45


----------



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

Jony said:


> That is still a little pricey £45


I guess so but I haven't found one anywhere else. Unfortunately I bought the grinder too late to take advantage of the £6 ones that were being sold last year! (details on one of the threads below).


----------

